# DAY 8 POST IUI - and going mad at this point



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey all! 
Having a real see-saw day today, one minute oober positive about the little fellas implanting and the next positive AF is on its way! To EVERYONE around me I am mrs cool calm and collected, what ever will be will be but inside feel very confused right now. I'm so desperate for this to have worked, DH talks to the eggies everyday (his form of being positive) telling them to implant and grow, breaks my heart that in 7 days I might have to tell him there were no little fellas in there to listen! I know we are very very lucky and we still have a few more chances ahead of us but feeling very emotional and absolutely tired out, could sleep for england at the minute and it wouldnt be enough! Any tips the fab ladies here can give on boosting myself back up to stop wallowing in my little world would be greatfully appreciated lol even if its just to tell me to get a grip!   So desperate for the 27th-28th and hopefully a BFP


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

God iy must be tough at the mo. Id be going mental. Wouldnt be able to think about anything else. Try and keep active and doing things that will take your mind of it. Maybe spend a relaxing evening with hubby and get him to give you a massage and listen to music so you can relax. All that will only do u some good in the long run really wont it i guess. If your relaxed about it, it will help.
    Good luck and fingers crossed for the 27th/28th


----------



## HQ1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Bubble

I know exactly what you are going through and can totally relate to how you are feeling about your DH, Mine does exactly the same talks to my stomach and keeps asking is there a baby in there. It is really hard because you feel like you are letting them down, but you're not and your DH will be there for you every step of the way.
What we sometimes do to try and take our minds off it is have a date night, so one of us will either cook a really nice meal or we might go to the cinema and just have some quality time together, being two people who are not trying for a baby for the night.
I also know what you mean when you say about feeling confused inside but showing a different side on the outside. Sometimes I think having a really good cry when no-one is around and getting it all out can help. Is there someone you can talk to other than your DH? I have spoken to my best friend about what is going on and although she hasn't been through it herself it has been such a relief to talk to someone who is not directly involved.

Wishing you the best of luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks so so much ladies! I've been struggling to get on to the board to thank you but your replies made the world of difference, I will be 14 days post IUI tomorrow so   things come back as we hope for! 

HQ1- your DH sounds SOOOO similar to mine and your idea to have a date night was great  unfortunately Ive also had the flu but we did have a dvd and favourite meal at home (NO BABY TALK) and it made me feel so much better! 

MustBeMummy - We're also due to go on a weekend away with friends this Friday so I'm sure that will help no end whatever the outcome of the HPT is !

Also ticked off the big cry, I was stupid enough to test early and hit  BFN but trying to stay strng in the hope it was just too soon (even though my test date is Thurs 27th) my cycles mean I wouldnt even be due my AF till the 31st.


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

i am doing my irst cycle of iui and and post treatment now. i was gettin really excited and thought i was going crazy about feelin worried inside and playin cool and calm on the outside! but glad thats not just me!!!   

although one thing i am struggling with is havin period like pains every now and then if i walk to much or sit with my legs crossed! they are not too painful nd does not last long at all but its enough to make me worry! is anyone else experiencing these symptoms??

we are due a HPT on t02/10/11


ame 

xxxx


----------



## HQ1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Bubble just wanted to check how you were getting on, keeping everything crossed for you. I am 5 days away from OTD and trying to stay positive!

Ame I am now on my 3rd IUI cycle and have had real period like cramps as well. I think it can be to do with the injection so it may not be anything to worry about.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Ladies, BFN for me, but hoping for a yay next time. Waiting for AF to start so we can begin again 3rd times the charm right . 
HQ1 - I will be kepping EVERYTHING crossed for you! please let me know how it goes   for you


----------



## HQ1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Bubble that is totally rubbish but you definitely have the right attitude. What's the saying good things come to those of wait? In which case we all derserve a massive dose of goodness!!!

Anyway stay positive and will definitely let you know what happens x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Definitely rubbish! But your right. Onwards and upwards! Lots of luck and baby dust for a BFP!!


----------

